# Retread Newbie



## MarkBarlow (Feb 5, 2007)

I signed on a year or so ago but work and family prevented me from logging on with any regularity.  Things have calmed down and I'm back.

My background is Jujutsu, Judo and Aikido, basically the same church, just a different pew now and then.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 5, 2007)

Ave and welcome back.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 5, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello Mark, welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk Mark.  I know of your experience and training and we are really glad to have you here.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  Brian, good to see a familiar and friendly face.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Great to have another aikido-ka on board.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 5, 2007)

Mark,

Welcome back.  I am now retired from Judo, but study hapkido and tae kwon do.  I look forward to reading your posts.

matt


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome back and have fun!


----------



## Raiderbeast (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome back, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome back!  Glad you to have you with us!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Tames D (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome back. Stay awhile.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome! Glad things smoothed out enough for you to come back.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Barlow Sensei.  

As a Birmingham area resident, I hope to get a chance to meet you in person one of these days.


----------



## MarkBarlow (Feb 6, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> Welcome aboard, Barlow Sensei.
> 
> As a Birmingham area resident, I hope to get a chance to meet you in person one of these days.



Howdy, Neighbor.

I should be visiting Richard Worthington's Dojo in Trussville in a few weeks.  

Where do you train?


----------



## Drac (Feb 6, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

